# Lenko 16 months old, training ipo 1 protection routine. First time.



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Yesterday we did for the first time the ipo 1 protection routine.
I train allot with him but everything separated, no routines.
I had never called him out of the blind while he was barking.
Almost never did a out before. May bee 10 times.
Now i see a couple of mistakes made by me and the dog, but overal i am very happy. For the first time doing this routine.
Now i have time until march to work on those details.

Here is the vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRidqOpNRBs


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

angelo sintubin said:


> Yesterday we did for the first time the ipo 1 protection routine.
> I train allot with him but everything separated, no routines.
> I had never called him out of the blind while he was barking.
> Almost never did a out before. May bee 10 times.
> ...



You should be very happy! Very nice dog...

Do you have GSD's training in your club? Videos?



Thanks for sharing


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Tiago Fontes said:


> You should be very happy! Very nice dog...
> 
> Do you have GSD's training in your club? Videos?
> 
> ...


Yes we have one, but we have allot of boxers.
Here is the GSD in competion.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MktiFZiu-QY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i7lgFUVquBA

Very good and smart dog. Sometimes too smart. 

This is our helper with one of our clubs boxer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i7lgFUVquBA


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

I'm still spluttering red wine on to my keyboard. I really enjoyed your video.

I would have no compunction about putting pressure on this dog. If the video is anything to go by, it will not crumble :grin:.

Your heeling sequences are A1. 

Maybe you can work out a programme with your helper to ensure that the dog does not leave you as in French Leave.

Looking forward to further videos.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

angelo sintubin said:


> Yes we have one, but we have allot of boxers.
> Here is the GSD in competion.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MktiFZiu-QY
> 
> ...



Hello Angelo, 

Thank you for the GSD video. I did not see any boxer video, though. 

Nice to see some boxers being worked... I saw one two years ago at a mondioring club. The dog was nice, but his work was affected by his breathing. 


Regards


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CGQNpEHflg&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Normaly it will work now, and will you see a vid of a boxer.


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm still spluttering red wine on to my keyboard. I really enjoyed your video.
> 
> ...


Thx, 
What do you mean with french leave.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

angelo sintubin said:


> Thx,
> What do you mean with french leave.


People who leave without saying goodbye, i.e. "French Leave"


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> People who leave without saying goodbye, i.e. "French Leave"


I already googled it! That is one of the working points.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

angelo sintubin said:


> I already googled it! That is one of the working points.


hahaha I had to google it too! So now and forever, when a dog jumps the gun I will think "french leave".....thanks Gillian!!!!!! 

I couldn't tell if after the "french leave"  you recalled the dog, or if the dog actually caught itself and started to pull up before you said anything? 

Either way, I agree with everyone a very nice dog indeed!


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

susan tuck said:


> hahaha I had to google it too! So now and forever, when a dog jumps the gun I will think "french leave".....thanks Gillian!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't tell if after the "french leave"  you recalled the dog, or if the dog actually caught itself and started to pull up before you said anything?
> 
> Either way, I agree with everyone a very nice dog indeed!


 thx 

I recalled him, with the command heel.


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

I can not wait until he is 18 months to do his ipo 1. It seems like its taking forever. I do not now why they changed that rule?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

good vid dude, nice dog, nice training but what was going on in the blind at 1:06 + is it just the camera angle?


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Matt Vandart said:


> good vid dude, nice dog, nice training but what was going on in the blind at 1:06 + is it just the camera angle?


Thx, that is one of his problems, he always positions him straight before te sleeve, so he is not straight before the helper. Sometimes he does it ,sometimes not. But we are working on it with 2 sleeves. 
Good noticed .


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

what a nice young dog. you have a lot of potential there. best of luck 
pjp


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool, thanks dude


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

angelo sintubin said:


> Thx, that is one of his problems, he always positions him straight before te sleeve, so he is not straight before the helper. Sometimes he does it ,sometimes not. But we are working on it with 2 sleeves.
> Good noticed .


 
There are dogs that "pr(e)y" for the sleeve - there are dogs that are letching for the helper. 

You may not be able to alter it, but on the other hand the dog is only 16 months old.

I wouldn't try to make him sit in front of the helper as this could be due to lack of maturity.

Let him be at the moment - anything else would be contra-productive in my mind.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

You've done some NICE work with him! But don't be in such a hurry for the trialing. Interesting to me that he starts out frontally on the decoy and moves sleeve-side. He's a puppy so plenty of time for him to mature and handle the pressures. How have you trained his exercises separately--with or without a decoy?

T


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

angelo sintubin said:


> Thx, that is one of his problems, he always positions him straight before te sleeve, so he is not straight before the helper. Sometimes he does it ,sometimes not. But we are working on it with 2 sleeves.
> Good noticed .



I've seen a similar issue being fixed with the decoy wearing no visible equipment. Instead, hidden sleeves were used on both arms. This made the dog focus on the man and stop trying shortcuts to get it's reward (sleeve). The guarding also became more serious and intense. 

Think about it, discuss with your training director.


Regards


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Can you not just mark it when the dog focus is on the man and give him a bite? Maybe to long before the reward has reinforced this behaviour, just saying, no expert or anything.


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

No need to worry about it. That is what my trainer said. We use now 2 sleeves and it is going very well. Yesterday it went very good, he was sitting in the middle and did move just a little bit to the right while barking. So we reward him for the correct position fast only 5 to 10 barks. The other day we did his hold and bark with a unknown helper, his drive went up and he stayed nice in position, maybee a little to close even. So I think this wil go with the time.
Thx although for the reactions, I appreciates it.


----------

